# "5" Tips to Drop Stubborn Body Fat as a Natural



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2020)

*"5" Tips to Drop Stubborn Body Fat as a Natural*

So you are natural and you are having a hard time dropping body fat.  You want to drop that stubborn body fat without losing muscle.  Being natural this can be a huge challenge.  In this video I go over 5 tips that if you follow will help you get lean for the new year.  

https://youtu.be/blc7HjYqfwU


----------

